# madVR/LAV filters users out here?



## THX-UltraII (Nov 19, 2008)

I want to know if my 'chain' is configured the correct way so the colors and blacks&whites are displayed correct:


*MY SOURCE (HTPC)* settings:
- NVIDIA graphics card with latest driver and I use the HDMI output of my card.

- Media Player Classic with madVR as output renderer with output setting PC Levels (0-255).

- using LAV video decoder with all the 'Output Formats' checked and 'RGB Output Levels' set to 'Untouched (as input)'.

- I m also using ffdshow Raw Video Decoder: Raw Video to 'All Supported' and in the Output settings only checked the box 'YV12'.

*MY DISPLAY DEVICE (JVC RS55 projector)* settings:
- Color Profile 
The manual of my projector says I have to choose a profile here that suits the input source. A have a few settings I can choose here (I will quote the manual). Which is the correct one to choose?? (looking at the content I m watching*) *I think it is also important to mention the content I m running. I m running only a few different types of content. Full Blu-Ray movies (BDMV structure folder or .m2ts files) and .mov trailers from HDtrailers.net
_1. Standard
This is a HDTV profile with an especially rich representation of the film-specific colors
2. Cinema1
This is a profile that resembles the color space of the DCI standard
3. Cinema2
This is a profile that resembles the color space of HDTV_

- HDMI Color Space Input
I can choose 'Y Pb/Cb', 'Pr/Cr' or 'RGB' here. I assume I have to choose RBG?

- HDMI dynamic range Input
I can choose 'Standard (16-235)', 'Enhanced (0-255)' or 'Super White' here. I think I have to use 'Enhanced (0-255)' but what s the 'Super White' option for? (I quote the manual about the explanation of the Super White option: _''It is set if the dynamic range of the input video scale level is 16-255. Please set the output to video equipment compatible with Super White for Super White-enabled DVD / BR etc.''
_


Thanks for all input!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I would set it up with Cinema2, Y Pb/Cb', 'Pr/Cr, and 16-235.

Super White is probably similar to what it is on the PS3.


----------



## Yiannis1970 (Sep 2, 2012)

Video levels and refresh rates with the graphic cards is a sad story due probably to driver's deficencies. If you find a driver that works well, stick with it and don't update it for any reason unless you are absolutely sure of knowing what you are doing.

I never understood the whole 0-255 discussion. There is no 0-255 material in the BD discs or HDTV content, so why bother?

My set up is similar to Mech's (Y Pb/Cb Pr/Cr, and 16-235) and everything runs smoothly with mad and lav (cuda enabled).


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

why do you also use this?

"- I m also using ffdshow Raw Video Decoder: Raw Video to 'All Supported' and in the Output settings only checked the box 'YV12'."

I thought the LAV video decoder is all you needed?


----------

